# How do you tell what kind of Betta you have?



## jollyrancher1781 (Jun 17, 2009)

I just bought my first betta today and i don't know what kind it is. How can you determine that?


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Well they are betta splendens. Just different tail types. Did you post a pic of yours yet?


----------



## jollyrancher1781 (Jun 17, 2009)

yess. its in the album labeled Parker!! i don't know how to set it up as a profile picture


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

hes a veil tail and you should give him A LOT bigger bowl/ tank


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Yep, a veiltail. I agree, that bowl is extremely tiny! If you need something small, at least get a 1-2 gallon bowl.


----------



## jollyrancher1781 (Jun 17, 2009)

i knoww. i just ordered the 2.5 gal bowl off walmart so he will be good. but until then i am going to get him a nice vase. that should keep him content until saturday or monday... right? oh and do the betta's tails blow up and shrink sometimes? i am only wondering to see if his fins get any bigger


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

They can flare their fins or keep them spread. Other times they can close their fins.
I'm glad to hear that you got him a bigger tank!  
a bigger vase should be just fine until then.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah that's too small. I have that bowl, but just to keep him in when I clean his tank. But I'm glad to hear you're getting a bigger tank


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm sure he'll be happy with a new tank!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He is a Blue Cambodian veil tail or maybe a pastel veil tail. His jar is too small, but at least your gettin him a new big one


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

This might be helpful to you on the different fin types. Just Bettas finnage
I googled "types of betta fish"

Here's another one betta finnage

I never cease to be amazed at how many beautiful bettas there are and the many different color variations. And they are so addicting!:-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They definitely are addicting. I have one that will probably die before I get back from vacation so I'll be looking for another one.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Aww sorry to hear that, I have been lucky so far not to lose any, but Im going out to look for one or more soon. I have a 1g, 2g, and 20g I can fill.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, Ionballer. Oscar has had something that I just haven't been able to get rid of.


----------



## jollyrancher1781 (Jun 17, 2009)

thanks you guys  Parker is in a one gallon bowl until i get to petco to get his eclipse


----------

